# Is there a way to sublimate the bottom of 11oz Mugs?



## lizardbeak (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm looking for a way to put a logo or at least some black text on the bottom of (thailand) 11oz sublimation mugs. I saw two old threads related to this http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t130679.html was the only one with a solution, but its for a special press made by a company that I can't find a valid website for (the link in that thread goes to a non-existant website now).

I'm open to other solutions that are dye sub compatible. I saw some stuff about bake on water decal transfers but I'm not sure thats necessarily food safe or dishwasher durable.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Most mugs should not be placed in dishwasher for starters....but to you question....IF you have a heat press that is not clam shell...a swing a way...you might be able to swing the heat platen over the mug placed on the side of the press and use a transfer pad....HOWEVER I doubt that the bottom of the mug has the polymer coating necessary for sublimation


----------



## RaptorRay (Oct 6, 2009)

I apply a round vinyl printed in house decal to the bottom of the mug. You can also buy what some vendors call sublidecal that you sublimate to the decal and then apply to the mug as a decal. So far the only time my vinyl decal have come off is when it is peeled of on purpose.


----------



## lizardbeak (Jun 8, 2012)

charles95405 said:


> Most mugs should not be placed in dishwasher for starters....but to you question....IF you have a heat press that is not clam shell...a swing a way...you might be able to swing the heat platen over the mug placed on the side of the press and use a transfer pad....HOWEVER I doubt that the bottom of the mug has the polymer coating necessary for sublimation


Looking at it now and you might be right, it does seem to have a slightly different finish look to it. 

I do have a swinger so I'll attempt to do one with me holding down the top with a green mat and see if any dye takes (waiting on more mugs so it'll be a few days).




> I apply a round vinyl printed in house decal to the bottom of the mug. You can also buy what some vendors call sublidecal that you sublimate to the decal and then apply to the mug as a decal. So far the only time my vinyl decal have come off is when it is peeled of on purpose.


I think I'll give that a try too.


----------



## lizardbeak (Jun 8, 2012)

Today I received a green mat in the mail, so I tried out subbing to the bottom of a 11oz thailand mug. I didn't cut down the size of the pad, and I applied heat/pressure for ~4-5 minutes by holding down the lid of my swing away on my transfer/kraftpaper/greenmat sandwich. My initial results are actually sort of promising. I havn't got a chance to washing machine test it yet, but theres definitely ink that seems to be holding good on the bottom - its not nearly as vivid as usual in the middle (probably because I didn't cut down the mat and the shape of the underside is beveled a bit) but I believe this at least deserves another shot from me if it doesn't come off in the dishwasher. 

When I do this again I'll cut the mat down to size so the bottom rim doesn't cause a really weak pressure in the middle


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

lizardbeak said:


> theres definitely ink that seems to be holding good on the bottom - its not nearly as vivid as usual in the middle (probably because I didn't cut down the mat and the shape of the underside is beveled a bit) but I believe this at least deserves another shot from me if it doesn't come off in the dishwasher.


If the ink transferred there was polycoat there, so it'll have the same washability as the rest of the mug.

If it's not as vivid even after you do the full test (be sure to use a felt pad on the bottom to protect the rubber on the lower platen), then it could be that what's on the bottom of the mug is just a light overspray, and it could vary from one mug to the next.


----------



## pko (Sep 26, 2019)

GordonM said:


> If the ink transferred there was polycoat there, so it'll have the same washability as the rest of the mug.
> 
> If it's not as vivid even after you do the full test (be sure to use a felt pad on the bottom to protect the rubber on the lower platen), then it could be that what's on the bottom of the mug is just a light overspray, and it could vary from one mug to the next.


I am wondering if you can use a sublimation coating on the bottom of the mug and then 
press the logo on?


----------



## Poopsie (Aug 5, 2021)

charles95405 said:


> Most mugs should not be placed in dishwasher for starters....but to you question....IF you have a heat press that is not clam shell...a swing a way...you might be able to swing the heat platen over the mug placed on the side of the press and use a transfer pad....HOWEVER I doubt that the bottom of the mug has the polymer coating necessary for sublimation


----------



## Poopsie (Aug 5, 2021)

I have had a sublimated mug on the bottom rack of my dishwasher for 6 mths - we NEVER remove it, it is still in there right now. It looks exactly as it did when I first took it out of the press. 
I believe there are different qualities of coatings. I know one company charges a bit more for that they are calling "Orca Coating" - they say its dishwasher safe.
The mug I have in the dishwasher had no extra coating but I do purchase from a sublimation wholesaler that sells good quality items at descent prices.


----------



## JazzBlueRT (Feb 22, 2021)

charles95405 said:


> Most mugs should not be placed in dishwasher for starters....but to you question....IF you have a heat press that is not clam shell...a swing a way...you might be able to swing the heat platen over the mug placed on the side of the press and use a transfer pad....HOWEVER I doubt that the bottom of the mug has the polymer coating necessary for sublimation


Quality mugs most certainly can be placed in the dishwasher up to thousands of times with no fading.


----------

